# Wheres the money in Being a Pro kayaker??



## Squints (Jan 18, 2004)

I get asked this question almost daliy. but the fact is


skywalker said:


> There isn't much money in being a pro kayaker, but then again it doesn't take much money if all you like to do it hang with friends and kayak...and live cheap.
> -Luke Hopkins


If you willing to live on the road just chaseing that dream you can do so relativly cheap. There are very few people out there that can say they live totally on what they earn as a pro kayaker (tao has done a good job at it) but most pro paddlers also are employable in an aray of jobs and willing to work in almost any job heres a list of a few ive done to stay on the road( carpenter, welder, Clown, cow ball chopper offer, cook, grunt, painter, construction worker, teacher, car washer, safty boater,raft guide, landscaper.. and the list goes on and on.


So for those of you who are out there thinking that kayaking will make you a million dollars you may need to reconsider you financal plan(unless your chan zunzwick)

just a litte bored in utah
corey volt


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

Hey Volt go get your GED this summer then you might have a career after kayaking!!!! Marines...... Army.....How about the Navy? Maybe a motivational speaker, they can make big bling for a few hours work! Going to Green River?.Make some $$

ps. I hear Roto Rooter is always hiring in Salt lake!!


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

I think that one thing kayaking has tought me is that there is more to life then money. However, kayaking has also opened up many opportunities for career paths, such as video, web design and even as far out as real estate. The fact of being able to do what you love to do, and make it, even if its cheap, is alone worth it. Getting too caught up in money, can make and break lives.....

My 2 cents
Ben Guska


----------



## 81230rivers (May 21, 2004)

Squints said:


> I get asked this question almost daliy.


What is the question? There is no question there. But I would guess that it would be "Can you make a lot of money kayaking?" Besides free gear travel expenses and entry fees, probably not. but hey that enough for most of us. Are you whining because you had to get your hands dirty a couple of times to make a buck. 

Quit your whining and enjoy the river.


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

Hey Einstein -- 

The "question" is stated very clearly in the subject -- read it.


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

Hey Gillman how is the Bull ^& Laramie? Blue grass creek running?
what up?


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

What up Brook

Red Bull rulz (with a "z"), but don't talk to me about Laramie .. I'm moving back to the Fort in a couple weeks. Work is great, but it's kickin' me ass at the moment ... things should mellow in, like, October or November ... 

Hmm, that's the one bit of wisdom I might impart on the kids weighing in on this subject -- sure, go ahead & live the kayak-bum lifestyle for as long as you can stand it, but don't let the brain go soft & always be thinking about how you can take what you've learned & turn it into a career. Cuz when you're over sleeping in the back of your truck & you want to take your girl out for sushi & a movie, you're gonna need a J-O-B. And it's so much cooler to be one of the few who actually like their job & find it fulfilling. 

No idea on Bluegrass -- too busy watching the Clarks Fork guage ...


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey Todd, the Clarks Fork gauge is dropping out of sight! You shoulda come with us last week :twisted:


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

Yeah, I know, Chauncey ... but don't F*** with me about it -- I'm highly caffeinated & on the edge. I'm in your town & I know where you live. 

Keeping the faith that the cold weather that came in up there will give way to warmer temps & mas agua. Stranger things have happened, you know ...

See ya soon!


----------

